# MTN. Feist/Black Mouth Cur .........



## chilidog (Jul 14, 2016)

I recently picked up a 3 month old, she's a gentle dog and will be the family pet. I've got 2 sons, 3 and 2 yrs. old and they love her. I'm gonna train her to run squirrels as well since the boys are at the right age now to go with me and have a blast. I've had coon dogs for years also. Am I being unrealistic to consider that maybe she could be taught to run squirrels during the day and coons at night? Any input is appreciated !!!


----------



## stonecreek (Jul 15, 2016)

There are a fair number of Curs that do both. Go to Squirrel Dog Central or the UKC forum and you will get good input on the subject. Richard


----------



## pine floor (Jul 15, 2016)

Can do both MY PAP had one the same as you subscribe. Dang thing was like a robot. New differences between day and night. Except when it treed a squirrel in the night.. Seen it a many time. Squirrel eyes are kinda yellow when shined on. They did not get a break with al gramps. LOL..

Go for it.


----------



## rwh (Aug 16, 2016)

my feist do both.  if it climbs the hate it.  i can't imagine why a tree minded cross like that wouldn't work out.


----------

